# separate drive, UFS2 vs ZFS



## grigorovl (Dec 14, 2011)

I have migrated my install on a SSD and want to use my 1TB HDD for data with encryption. The thing is all the manuals and posts I read confuse me and I still didn't find specific instructions for adding a new, separate drive, and using ZFS + GELI on it.

I have been using ZFS on it, but despite the increased memory usage, I don't see much of a difference. It would be much easier to set up a UFS2 + GEOM drive.

I will only use it for file storage, so is there a point in using ZFS at all? I also don't like that all the new versions are closed source from Oracle...


----------



## bbzz (Dec 14, 2011)

ZFS is great - snapshots, easy of backup, checksums. But you already know this.
As for setting it up it's really easy. 

Look for "HOWTO:geli encrypted disk + ZFS" or something along those lines. It's on forum's first or second page.


----------



## fluca1978 (Dec 14, 2011)

If you don't need snapshots and your hard disk is _good_ I will go for a UFS setup, since it will consume less memory. Luckily I have not yet experienced a problem that involved ZFS checksum. But this is of course my thought.


----------



## grigorovl (Dec 14, 2011)

Well I had a crappy brand 100GB HDD from 2003 which had countless OS reinstalls and data movement. It is still a champion and is in my FreeNAS right now. The new drive is a WD Caviar Black 1TB 6.0MB/S and is < 1 year old. I really doubt I will be getting errors with it soon.


----------

